# Just wondering



## jmcpolin (Feb 21, 2012)

Just wondering what the criteria is for some of the "Experts" to help me out with answers to my questions, it just seems I am always eager to help out with what I know but never get any replys on my questions.  Do I have to be part of a special club?


----------



## ollielooya (Feb 21, 2012)

No Jennifer, not at all.  I understand your frustration as it has happened to me numerous times as well, but never take it personally.  Sometimes folks are just too busy, or NOT really sure of the answer and are waiting for others to jump in.  Just keep at it, and I'll bet you'll get some responses to your current thread.  Just repost your questions and label it "2nd request", or "3rd request", or "c'mon people-really need some help.  Use the concept of importunity and it will pay off.   Hopefully you have other forums you frequent that may turn up some interesting answers as well. 
---Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 27, 2012)

*Be patient*

Jenifer
Please be aware that this forum is totally volunteer efforts on the part of members who check in and post questions/responses.


There may not be someone on the site at the time you post your question who can answer you. In fact, speaking *only* for myself, I only check in once or twice a week, and I only view select threads. (for example - having little or no expertise in Orthopaedics, I don't check that one at all any more). 

In general ....  
Pay attention to which forum you post in.  Posting a question in your local chapter forum will limit your responses to members of your own local group who also happen to check in and read the post.  Posting a question about OB/GYN, for example, in the Dermatology forum won't attract the "experts" you really need. If your questions are about surgical coding, please be sure to post the scrubbed operative note.  

I haven't looked at your posts yet, but if they are in an area in which I have some expertise I will respond (unless someone has already given you a definitive answer before I get there).   While Suzanne has a good suggestion to repost with a "2d request" notation, please give it a 3-5 *business* days before you do so.  

As a general rule for everyone .... be cognizant of your time zone.  If you are posting from California at 4pm your time on a Friday afternoon, the east coast and midwest members have already left for the day. If their offices are closed on Monday, (or Monday happens to be a holiday - like last Monday was President's Day), it may be Tuesday before those members are even checking in.  

I'm happy to help any way I can.  Welcome to the forum,

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

